

China's labor costs are now as high as Mexico's - armored_mammal
http://qz.com/18148/chinas-labor-costs-are-now-as-high-as-mexicos/

======
angdis
Yes, in particular Guadalajara is a _major_ contract manufacturer location for
electronics.

